# Apple wood vs. cherry wood



## schultzy

Is there a big difference between these two woods. I generally smoke with apple and oak mixture but recently got a large load of cherry. I don't like a real strong smoke flavor but something mild, is cherry OK for this?


----------



## short one

I personally use cherry and enjoy its mild smoke flavor. Cherry and apple are about the only woods I smoke with as Hickory is to strong for my taste. I run a stickburner and would suggest using it.


----------



## johnd49455

Cherry is almost all I use. I have a CG w/SFB & I use Cowboy brand lump charcoal which is a blend of oak, hickory, & maple. because it is lump charcoal very little smoke from that. I add small cherry splits for smoke & it is much like apple.


----------



## smokebuzz

Never used Cherry, but burn alot of Apple.


----------



## wvsmokeman

I use a mixture of cherry with hickory, it is a nice mild smoke.


----------



## squeezy

Cherry is excellent ... especially on the nose! Of course, apple is good anytime and I really like maple ...


----------



## dirty ole phil

I use a pellet burner and the only pellets I use is a mixture of 50/50 apple/cherry.  Nice mild smoke.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

I can tell you for certain, you won't like cherry! You'd better let me come and take that bad wood off your hands. Seriously, cherry is one of the best woods you can use. I has a nice mellow, mild smoke and is wonderful with almost all meats ..... especially pork, beef and chicken. As a matter of fact, one of our departed smokers used to say that any wood is good to smoke with ..... just as long as it's cherry. Enjoy!


----------



## desert smokin

I've been doing a mix of cherry and alder. Sometimes just cherry and I've used some apple. I think the apple and cherry both fall in the mild range of smoking woods. If you like apple you will enjoy cherry.


----------



## sizzlnchef

i use maple for pork very nice


----------



## walking dude

i love BOTH the combo of apple and cherry..........
but like bwsmith said........its VERY BAD FOR YOU.......let me give you my addy, and i will dispose of it for you..............VERY CARCOGINIC.......SEND IT QUICK..........heheheh


j/k

dude


----------



## ron50

Cherry is an excellent mild sweet wood. Slightly different flavor then apple. Excellent with turkey.


----------



## deejaydebi

Cherry is good with anything - never bitter always sweet. Gives the meat a nice color especially chicken and pork. You'll love it!

Apple is another good wood it's stronger tasting than cherry it really nice with hickory for pork, hams chops and bacons.


----------



## webfoot

I'm also a fan of Apple and Cherry.  I enjoy the flavor but having both typs of trees on the place which may have something to do with my preference.  Got a big Oak out back but have not used it for smoking, my bad.  Hickory is not a native wood in these parts but I do know of 2 homes in the area that have a hickory tree or two.  Both homes, about 15 mi appart were originally owned by borthers that brought a few hickory trees with them when they migrated here a century ago.


----------

